

New "Windows" logo unveiled in Windows 8 Consumer Preview  - davux
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/25907-new-windows-logo-unveiled-in-windows-8-consumer-preview?tmpl=component

======
derekerdmann
Fake. The hardware shot came from a recent article by Paul Thurrott on the
Windows start button:
[http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows8/windows-8-secre...](http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows8/windows-8-secrets-
windows-8-dropping-start-button-142236)

------
mofle
Do they really have to include TM and R in the logo itself?

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Absolutely not. But that's what happens when you take a design decision and
"run it past legal". The lawyers will do their best to "add value" and "manage
risk" etc. You can imagine how that would have flown with Steve Jobs.

